

Ask HN: How do you track individually targeted emails? - casca

There are many products to manage lists and API-driven transactional emails, but nothing that combines the 2 where each email is customized to the receiver with some general templating.<p>How do you track whether such an email is opened or clicked on?
======
route3
Have you looked at Mailgun? (YC alum, now Rackspace)

(disclaimer: I did a guest blog post for them, but that was a result of me
being a happy customer before they even contacted me)

They have lists, webhooks/reporting for tracking opens and clicks, HTML
support, unsub notifications, etc. All accessible via the API. Poke around the
docs and trial, sounds like it could be what you're looking for.

------
verganileonardo
Seems like Toutapp ( <http://toutapp.com> ) solves your problem! :)

~~~
casca
Thanks! Toutapp seems to be the only significant player in the space which
seems odd given their $30/month charge.

------
scanr
Have you looked at ClickMeter? I wonder if this kind of functionality is
harder to find because it may be harder to monetize.

~~~
casca
ClickMeter is a start, but it requires adding the link into your email
yourself which is a friction point for non-tech people.

